# B13 console with armrest now available!



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Getting ready to take orders. I have verified it fits. Comes in gray, can be painted (by you).

http://www.mossyperformance.com/miscellaneous_products.html


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It fits but there's a gap left in the back where the console does not cover where the carpet ends, right? I don't mean to be a pain in your ass Greg, I just wanted to make sure people knew that.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

You are correct.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Is this in fact a NOS NX2000 center console? That's what I have in my b13, so I'm just curious.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OEM Nissan, but not from an NX. I think the same though.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I need one of those badly!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

me too! it looks like it fits a B14 too...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

group deal?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

What model OEM is this? I'm interested in a group buy for the right price.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OEM B13.
Get a group buy together. I'm thinking $100 + shipping for 10 or more.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you still taking orders on the blender?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell yeah! That thing is an animal!


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

That looks just like my NK2K arm rest...


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*what about a stanza arm rest?*

would the arm rest(center console) from a stanza fit a b13? they look like they might match up....


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Greg, Where did this come from? Mexican Tsuru? How did you find this center arm rest? This is what everyone always wanted when cruising around. I am in on the group deal if we can get one going, what do we have to do, send you the order and say put me on deal?
Chris 92 classic


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Get a group deal going if you want. Contact me direct to work it out. I have a dozen or so coming in.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *It fits but there's a gap left in the back where the console does not cover where the carpet ends *


how big of a gap? is it fixable? is it noticable?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

pic of the gap???


----------

